# Funny Tortoise Getting Caught Video



## lewi103 (Feb 10, 2011)

Please check out my video which is gathering views at a growing rate! My four year old tortoise Jeff watching his version of porn....funnier than it sounds. The Tonight Show with Jay Leno show has been in touch and may be showing it soon as well! Please spread it around if you can.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0j-MRr4uRo

Thanks very much

Lewis


----------



## Greg T (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Funny Tortoise Video*

pretty funny! You should change the song to more of a '70s porn theme or maybe some Barry White!


----------



## lewi103 (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Funny Tortoise Video*

It is Barry White!! haha, it's really picking up views, first two days was a few hundred hits and today it's had 8000 so far. If only little Jeff knew!


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Funny Tortoise Video*

LOL!! That was pretty funny!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Funny Tortoise Video*

Funny!! He likes big girls!!


----------



## Livingstone (Feb 11, 2011)

*RE: Funny Tortoise Video*

Bow chica bow wow.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 11, 2011)

*RE: Funny Tortoise Video*

That was on the tonight show last night!!!! Along with Tom's Sulcata Daisy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 11, 2011)

*RE: Funny Tortoise Video*

Hi Lewis:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know where you are?


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 11, 2011)

lmfao


----------



## Josh (Feb 11, 2011)

Good one! This video was featured on The Tonight Show! Lewis did you take that hilarious footage??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2011)

Outstanding video, lol.


----------



## lewi103 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi! Yes I did indeed take it! Pretty exciting stuff I wasn't sure if they had used it on Jay Leno or not!! Here I am just a student in bonny Scotland and my pet tortoise was broadcast to millions in the US!! I've put the Jay Leno clip on my channel along with other videos of Jeff (playing poker, and one "lonely day in the life of.." sort of thing). Check them out and support Jeff in his bid for worldwide stardom!!!..........

Lewis


----------

